# Virginia Gun Control



## BloodStripe (Jun 12, 2019)

As everyone has heard, Virginia Beach recently had a mass shooting event take place in a city building. As a result, our Governor is poised to try and ban AR's (even though one wasn't used), 30 round magazines, and suppressors. If you are a Virginia resident, please contact your state representative to tell them to oppose this. The state is holding a special legislative session July 9th. If you don't know who your rep is, start here. 

Virginia: Oppose Gov. Northam's Gun Control Agenda in Special Session


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 12, 2019)

That sucks!


----------



## policemedic (Jun 12, 2019)

Insanity.  Let’s ban the ghost pepper as well; that wasn’t used either but it has a scary name.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 12, 2019)

This is simply another episode of gun-grabbers not wanting to waste a tragedy in order to further their agenda. They should be banding together to help a terrible situation be handled in a professional caring way, but no - lets use it for political gain.


----------



## ANARCHY44 (Jun 13, 2019)

Appalling.

Husband of Virginia Beach shooting victim speaks out about wife's concerns, city's response


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 15, 2019)

WTF?


----------



## Brill (Jun 15, 2019)

Sad to see MD guns laws creeping into VA. Looks like our only sanctuary is WV, where they support constitutional carry.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 15, 2019)

lindy said:


> Sad to see MD guns laws creeping into VA. Looks like our only sanctuary is WV, where they support constitutional carry.


Uhhh... There's a few other states in this country that don't have asinine gun laws.

LL


----------



## Brill (Jun 16, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Uhhh... There's a few other states in this country that don't have asinine gun laws.
> 
> LL



Meant locally.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 16, 2019)

lindy said:


> Meant locally.




LL


----------



## 757 (Jun 17, 2019)

Virginia's Republican GA will probably tell Northam he can go kick rocks.


----------

